# stalling problems on a 2001 maxima



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello all. I have a 2001 Maxima and lately off and on when car is idling in park, motor will cut off. Have to restart and sometimes it will do this 2-3 times in a row. Not every time, but here & there. I thought I had the fuel filter changed before but looking at my records, I never have. Could it be my fuel filter needs changing, that's causing this? And where is it located? I remember awhile back someone told me you had to remove alot of stuff to get to it. This true? Thanks in advance.


----------

